# Diy Incubator



## KaioDragon (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello, I am new to incubating. I am planning to incubate Button Quail eggs and built my own incubator out of styrofoam from sources over the internet. The eggs are in the mail and should arrive here soon, but I still need to perfect the incubator and have been running tests overnight. My problem is the humidity. I add water to keep a constant 55% to 60% humidity. Upon waking this morning to check it, the humidity gauge was at 30%! The water had dried up overnight. Would that be devastating to the eggs? And how do I keep the humidity up at night without adding too much water and end up with too high humidity?


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Quail eggs are very sensitive so all I can tell you is try to keep the humidity up and I've never incubated eggs before! (SRY) but I have hatched pheasant and quail eggs underneath my bantams and the humidity and temp is very important! But the good news is I read up on.... is that the humidity should not be lower then 25% or above 60% so by there rules you should be good  but be careful!! Try to stay 45% and 55%!!


----------

